# Goth Bulbos



## Rick (Dec 5, 2010)

I finally managed to get a piece of the dark variety of B. lasiochilum. My yellow variety is in bloom too so both together for comparison.








I also found some nicely presented (and very dark purple) B. cornutum flowers.

Smell like grapes (maybe a bit fermented).




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cliokchi (Dec 5, 2010)

hi rick,

have you noticed that the yellow green type is pleasantly perfumed
the dark type has no smell !
at least that's my observation flowering here in my farm at this moment
cliokchi


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2010)

cliokchi said:


> hi rick,
> 
> have you noticed that the yellow green type is pleasantly perfumed
> the dark type has no smell !
> ...



I haven't for sure been able to detect a smell on the yellow form. Usually there is something stronger smelling nearby that I usually give credit to first. It must be pretty faint, or only for short periods of the day.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2010)

If the cornutum smells like slightly fermented grapes, would that be vinegar or wine???


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2010)

Very interesting.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 6, 2010)

the lasiochilum are new ones for me(as far as I remember ), cool shape and colorations!!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> If the cornutum smells like slightly fermented grapes, would that be vinegar or wine???



Not that far yet. Kind of like grape coolaid, just starting to go bad.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> the lasiochilum are new ones for me(as far as I remember ), cool shape and colorations!!! Jean



Not very big flowers, maybe 3cm tall, but very unusual.

The yellow variety plant has completely surrounded its 6" basket, and at peak bloom will have a dozen or more flowers open at once. The flowers also hold up for about a week at a time. I like it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 6, 2010)

Rick said:


> Not that far yet. Kind of like grape coolaid, just starting to go bad.



I would say that is much more pleasant than most Bulbos!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 6, 2010)

Amazing!!!! Lasiochilum is in my wish list since ages!!! I am not too good at growing bulbos though.....!!! Very slow growth (if at all) and no flowers...


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 6, 2010)

The cornutum is gorgeous...!! And there it goes onto the shopping list..  And lasiochilum as well. The one I had previously was a very slow-growing runt..


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> The cornutum is gorgeous...!! And there it goes onto the shopping list..  And lasiochilum as well. The one I had previously was a very slow-growing runt..



Thanks Paphioboy. I got the cornutum from Andy's about 5 years ago. It's exceptionally dark, so I took it in for judging and got an AM on it.

Maybe try brighter light on your lasiochilums it grows pretty fast for me.


----------



## tenman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice. how wide are the cornutum flowers?


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2010)

tenman said:


> Nice. how wide are the cornutum flowers?



big ones 2.5-3cm


----------



## Jim Toomey (Dec 20, 2010)

Biothanasis,
Try growing them in straight sphagnum and keep moist at all times.
I will often use a very shallow tin pan (about 1/4" deep) keep water in the pan and set the pots in the pan.
They love the moisture and mine grow like weeds.


----------

